# Pausing live TV and watching in another room



## Bill Fletcher (Dec 4, 2007)

Thinking about going back to Directv. I currently have a local fiber service that uses a central receiver for storage. The TV's hooked up to the other receivers can not pause live TV and have no buffers. The system only allows you to record two HD channels and two SD at a time. What I used to have with Directv was three HD DVRs.

I've seen those new commercials though that Directv has where you can pause live TV and watch in another room. Have they gone to a "central receiver" type system? Can you still get teh system the "old" way?

Thanks. Bill


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Fletcher said:


> Thinking about going back to Directv. I currently have a local fiber service that uses a central receiver for storage. The TV's hooked up to the other receivers can not pause live TV and have no buffers. The system only allows you to record two HD channels and two SD at a time. What I used to have with Directv was three HD DVRs.
> 
> I've seen those new commercials though that Directv has where you can pause live TV and watch in another room. Have they gone to a "central receiver" type system? Can you still get teh system the "old" way?
> 
> Thanks. Bill


It's not "Live TV" you can pause and then resume in another room, it's recordings. Also, you don't actually pause in one room and resume in another, you stop in one room and resume in another.

All of the recordings on all of your HD DVR's, should you have more than one, are seen by all HD Receivers and HD DVR's in your household should you choose to sign up for "Whole Home DVR".

As for how many recordings you can have going at any time that's 2 per DVR regardless of the recordings being HD or SD. If you choose to have 3 HD DVR's in your setup you can record 6 things at once.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Whole connected Home 
HDDVR can record two Different channels at the same time as well as Downloading a third from the internet-while watching a recorded show on the TV it is connected too.

HDDVR can only Stream one show to ONE HD RECEIVER at A time

The more HDDVR's you have the more Content you can record and or download you can stream to additional HD receivers.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

There is the HR34 with RVU that's due out in the future that might have the pause live TV. It's a receiver with five tuners that transmit to clients in different rooms in your home.


----------



## Bill Fletcher (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool! Thanks guys.


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

I *can* start a recording in one room, stop it and resume it in another room. But my home network (which is hard-wired ethernet) does not allow multiple simultaneous access to an individual HDDVR. for instance if I'm accessing a recording on the basement HDDVR from the Sun room, I am denied access to the basement HDDVR from the bedroom. A red circle *•* with a white minus sign through it shows up next to the recordings which are denied access.

The HDDVRs don't act like true servers which would allow simultaneous access from multiple HDDVRs. But you can start a show in one room, and finish it in another. Even with a live show you can press record before leaving the first room, then pick up where you left off in the new room. And if you're less than 90 minutes into the live show, you'll have the whole show recorded.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

PersMD said:


> I *can* start a recording in one room, stop it and resume it in another room. But my home network (which is hard-wired ethernet) does not allow multiple simultaneous access to an individual HDDVR. for instance if I'm accessing a recording on the basement HDDVR from the Sun room, I am denied access to the basement HDDVR from the bedroom. A red circle *•* with a white minus sign through it shows up next to the recordings which are denied access.
> 
> The HDDVRs don't act like true servers which would allow simultaneous access from multiple HDDVRs. But you can start a show in one room, and finish it in another. Even with a live show you can press record before leaving the first room, then pick up where you left off in the new room. And if you're less than 90 minutes into the live show, you'll have the whole show recorded.


You have to actually hit Stop or Exit before you can watch in another room. Once you do that it is now accessable to all the other clients on your network.

As far as it being called a server, it is doing other network tasks. It only allows access to recordings to a single client. Besides, if not a server then what else would you call it. Server makes the most sense. :grin:

Mike


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"PersMD" said:


> I can start a recording in one room, stop it and resume it in another room. But my home network (which is hard-wired ethernet) does not allow multiple simultaneous access to an individual HDDVR. for instance if I'm accessing a recording on the basement HDDVR from the Sun room, I am denied access to the basement HDDVR from the bedroom. A red circle o with a white minus sign through it shows up next to the recordings which are denied access.
> 
> The HDDVRs don't act like true servers which would allow simultaneous access from multiple HDDVRs. But you can start a show in one room, and finish it in another. Even with a live show you can press record before leaving the first room, then pick up where you left off in the new room. And if you're less than 90 minutes into the live show, you'll have the whole show recorded.


And it's not a limitation due to you being hard-wired. As Mike stated, you can only stream to one remote receiver at a time from your serving DVR. As long as the DVR is streaming to a remote receiver, the red stop sign will appear next to any recordings on that DVR when viewed from another receiver/DVR.

- Merg


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And it's not a limitation due to you being hard-wired. As Mike stated, you can only stream to one remote receiver at a time from your serving DVR. As long as the DVR is streaming to a remote receiver, the red stop sign will appear next to any recordings on that DVR when viewed from another receiver/DVR.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, I understand that. I can even play a recording on the serving DVR, and simulutaneously view the same recording on a remote DVR at different places in the recording if desired. But it only allows one remote access to the serving DVRs playlist at a time. So that tells me that there is true "file" sharing to one remote at a time, but no multi threading (or whatever the proper terminology). It's not a big deal to me. I'm probably the only one in the house that takes a show with me when I go to another room...


----------

